# Waterfowl Hunting Jokes



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I saw this one on an old book that I have:

A kid and his grandfather are wading through the marsh in the pre-dawn darkness. 

The kid says: "Grampa, I gotta leak in my waders." 

The grandfather says: "Go ahead. They're your waders."


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Was his grandpa tred barta. You know he used to pee in his waders to warm up.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> Was his grandpa tred barta. You know he used to pee in his waders to warm up.



I miss his shows. A little over the top but never failed to entertaining. Guy loved what he did and was a good advocate for "hunting" not all that trophy stuff. Sad what happened to him and he still gets out there


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

A waterfowler decided to hunt on a budget. His budget for the season was $100.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

pilgs said:


> A waterfowler decided to hunt on a budget. His budget for the season was $100.


Lol, now that's a joke! A sad one though.  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I was hunting with a guy one time that shot a drake hooded merganser in prime condition. After the dog retrieved it, I handed the bird to him. He admired the bird and stated: "I think I might be interested in mounting this bird."

Thinking fast, I said: "Go ahead. I won't look and I promise that I won't tell your wife."


----------



## pike_mazter (May 18, 2008)

John Singer said:


> I was hunting with a guy one time that shot a drake hooded merganser in prime condition. After the dog retrieved it, I handed the bird to him. He admired the bird and stated: "I think I might be interested in mounting this bird."
> 
> Thinking fast, I said: "Go ahead. I won't look and I promise that I won't tell your wife."


I've said nearly the same thing to one of our buddies.

I hunt with a bunch of smart asses, myself being the worse. You can't say anything around us without getting heckled.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

the best one I've ever heard, and which I think I've posted more than once...

Guy is out on Saginaw Bay hunting, and he's having a pretty good day, already having a few ducks in the bag, when all of a sudden a game warden pops out of the cattails. The game warden cuts right to the chase and asks to see a bird. He looks it over, shoves his finger up the birds butt, sniffs and smells it, and says "hmmm....that there is an Ohio duck. Have you got a Ohio duck license?" The hunter scratches his head, looks through his stack of licenses, and says "nope, I sure don't" The warden says "gonna have to write you a ticket then". He says "lemme see that next bird". He again looks it over, sticks his finger up it's butt, sniffs and smells it, and says "hmmm...that there is a Wisconsin duck. Have you got a Wisconsin duck license?" The hunter is more confused, looks at his stack of licenses again, and says "nope, I don't". The warden says "oh boy, gonna have to write you up again. Lemme see that last bird" He picks it up, sticks his finger up it's butt, sniffs and smells it, and says "hmmm...that there is an Ontario duck. Have you got an Ontario duck license?" Now the hunter's pissed and says "no I don't...just write me up and be done with it!" The warden is filling out the last ticket, and says "boy you aren't too smart are you? Where abouts are you from?" The hunter bends over, pulls down his waders and pants, sticks his butt out for the warden, and says "why don't you tell me?"


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

just ducky said:


> the best one I've ever heard, and which I think I've posted more than once...
> 
> Guy is out on Saginaw Bay hunting, and he's having a pretty good day, already having a few ducks in the bag, when all of a sudden a game warden pops out of the cattails. The game warden cuts right to the chase and asks to see a bird. He looks it over, shoves his finger up the birds butt, sniffs and smells it, and says "hmmm....that there is an Ohio duck. Have you got a Ohio duck license?" The hunter scratches his head, looks through his stack of licenses, and says "nope, I sure don't" The warden says "gonna have to write you a ticket then". He says "lemme see that next bird". He again looks it over, sticks his finger up it's butt, sniffs and smells it, and says "hmmm...that there is a Wisconsin duck. Have you got a Wisconsin duck license?" The hunter is more confused, looks at his stack of licenses again, and says "nope, I don't". The warden says "oh boy, gonna have to write you up again. Lemme see that last bird" He picks it up, sticks his finger up it's butt, sniffs and smells it, and says "hmmm...that there is an Ontario duck. Have you got an Ontario duck license?" Now the hunter's pissed and says "no I don't...just write me up and be done with it!" The warden is filling out the last ticket, and says "boy you aren't too smart are you? Where abouts are you from?" The hunter bends over, pulls down his waders and pants, sticks his butt out for the warden, and says "why don't you tell me?"


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

